# How are you justifying a new car?



## teslamcteslaface (Mar 14, 2017)

A Car is a depreciating asset. Whats your personal logic for splashing out?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

teslamcteslaface said:


> A Car is a depreciating asset. Whats your personal logic for splashing out?


because I don't buy things for their depreciating value  
the last new car I bought will be 18 years and a month or two old by the time I get mine, so if I own the Model 3 as long, I'll be getting my money's worth out of it no matter it's resale value.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

teslamcteslaface said:


> A Car is a depreciating asset. Whats your personal logic for splashing out?


I'm retired and kids are grown and flown. House is almost paid off. My current car will be 17 years old by the time my Model 3 arrives. My wife didn't bat an eye when I told her last year that I was going to stand in line to reserve it (indeed, she has Tesla-lust almost as much as I do). So, all-in-all, no justification necessary!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

For me it's pretty simple.....just because I WANT ONE! No logic, pure emotional money management


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

My existing cars are a 2000 Insight with a dead hybrid battery pack, roof leaks, failing starter, and nearly 800k kilometers on it. My other car is an even older, even worse shape '93 Ford. I live in a country where EVs have no taxes (gasoline cars are very heavily taxed), gasoline is $7-8 USD/gal, and electricity is cheap and clean (aka, the car basically pays for itself).

Not hard to justify


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

1. Needed a second car. Previously we got by as a one-car household, but that's no longer the case.
2. Wanted a Tesla ever since the Model S came out.
3. Wanted a Tesla that could get to LA on one charge (I know, I know, lots of SC's en route, but that was my personal "now it's worth it" benchmark).
4. Preferred a smaller and cheaper car than the Model S/X

Model 3 came out and boom, all boxes ticked!


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

Because I can afford it and want to be part of making a difference. I also have no love for big oil.

I’ll miss my VW, I’ve driven their cars for 26 years, but it’s time to move on.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

As others have said -- a (nice) car is a want, not a need. I have never purchased a used car, so I have an affinity with earning maximum depreciation on each car I purchase  

I spend a good amount of time in my car (combined 90 minutes of commuting round trip) and I want to enjoy the time. It's important to me!


----------



## teslamcteslaface (Mar 14, 2017)

wow , my 10 year old car is a newbie in comparison to some!


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

The Model 3 is (I believe/arguably) the most environmentally-friendly car that can *practically* drive long distances -- on account of the Supercharger network. (Important for a 1-car household.)
I don't splurge on practically anything else. / I can afford it.

Everytime the engine in my Volt turns on, a little part of me dies inside. :tonguewink: (Half kidding.)


----------

